# "Copper Hands" Compression Gloves, Have Any Seniors Here Tried Them?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't have any painful hand issues yet, related to arthritis or circulation, but I always see these gloves advertised on TV and wondered if anyone has tried them.  
http://www.drleonards.com/health-pr...n-on-tv/64056.cfm?clicksource=HOME_PAGE_IMAGE

My mother in law used to wear some special gloves for warmth, which she bought from Dr. Leonards as per my advice.  She also used to wear several copper rings on her fingers and said they helped with her arthritis pain in her joints.

Anyone using copper gloves, rings or clothing for pain?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2015)

I remember copper jewelry was big in the '70's.

I note that the TV commercial for the gloves studiously avoids mentioning any benefits from the copper, only that a compression glove may help with circulatory issues. 

Personally I don't think it does anything but turn your skin green.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2015)

I bought a knee brace, years ago, reinforced with copper, or so they claimed. I didn't notice a bit of difference and I wore it faithfully to give it a good test. I guess I could have sold the copper but I threw them away.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2015)

My mother in law's fingers did turn green, but she didn't care because she said it helped her pain.  There's some Tommie Copper products out there too, he says the copper bracelets are useless, but touts the copper in his clothing?



> You've probably heard of copper bracelets for arthritis pain (not part of the Tommie Copper product line). While the bracelets are not proven to be effective, some people swear that they relieve pain. Actually, researchers have long studied the effects of copper on inflammatory conditions. There have been studies that concluded copper bracelets are ineffective. Are the bracelets merely acting as a placebo in patients who claim they work?
> 
> Tommie Copper promotional materials state that copper has been used for thousands of years to help reduce inflammation, grow and sustain connective tissue, and aid in blood flow and oxygen transport.
> 
> Therapeutic copper compression (TCC) used in Tommie Copper products combines "a patented 56% copper-infused nylon yarn with a proprietary multi-directional compression technology". With their compression wear, Tommie Copper positions the copper directly over the source of the pain or injury.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes Pappy, I heard stories of people stealing copper piping to sell for the money.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 7, 2015)

Guess when you hurt, you'll try ANYTHING!  If it works at all, it's probably psychological.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 7, 2015)

Wore a P.O.W. copper bracelet for a good while, and the only change was a green wrist.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 7, 2015)

Great ad placement ...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 8, 2015)

Snake oil. Cures everything. 
Contains:
Mineral oil
Red pepper
Turpentine
Camphor
1% fatty oil ( presumed to be beef fat)

This stuff was sold as Stanley's Snake Oil , The Rattle Snake King, and sold in 1917. It was a cure-all and very popular.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow - there was actually a product called "snake oil". I thought it was just a generic, disparaging term.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Jan 8, 2015)

I need those when surfing on my iPhone.  I use a stylus too.


----------

